# Oquirre Stansbury Elk-Best hunt of my life



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

I wanted to mention that this was the best hunt of my life. Many folks so eager to help and have a great time. I hope to know all as friends in the future because I would kill for these folks. There are a lot of great folks here (don't even know if they are here), but the best people I have ever met. From Stanford, Utah 

Berkeley. You were the best. Hardest and sexiest woman (second to the wife of course) I have ever met. Get that **** deer lol. 

Brandon. Thanks for all the introductions and work you put in. Also you gave me a friend for life. 

Bridger. You crazy ******* I love you

Dave. You are the voice of reason. Thanks for everything

Shane. You crazy ******* I love you. Keep it up. 

Larry. You are awesome. 

Darrin. Same thing. 

I hope I can be the men and woman these people are. The best of my life and the folks I wish to become. 

Really. Love all around and thanks for the best hunt of my life. 

Paul


----------



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

Someone please get back to me how to post some **** pics lol


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TowHitch1 said:


> Someone please get back to me how to post some **** pics lol


***** sure *****

.


----------



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

*Ok.*

My Tech savvy self figured it out I guess. Thanks for the help and not the humiliation.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Late season?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

So what season and area did you end up taking the bull in?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I can only say, this is one of the strangest posts I have ever read. I am assuming these people are part of a guide outfit, hired to do a job...and yet, so much love. What outfit are they, they clearly did a blankety blank good job.
Congrats on shooting a nice bull.


----------



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

Where's Stanford located?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

TowHitch1 said:


> Berkeley. You were the best. Hardest and sexiest woman (second to the wife of course) I have ever met.


...hell with the elk.....where's the pics of Berkeley :mrgreen:


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Good job TowHitch...i'll echo Ridge's question. You don't know a Ryan Jensen by chance? Friend of mine who had a friend with the OS tag as well. Just wondering if you were one in the same. Your bull matches up pretty well with what his friend shot.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

lol yep berkleys one of my adopted daughters I believe this is a just because they want to help type hunt but they do know the mountain


----------



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

Blackie6 said:


> Late season?





ridgetop said:


> So what season and area did you end up taking the bull in?


So Late Season due east of Stocton


----------



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

mack1950 said:


> lol yep berkleys one of my adopted daughters I believe this is a just because they want to help type hunt but they do know the mountain


Great folks. Best people I have ever met.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats on a great bull


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm glad things worked out for you and you had such a good experience.
Congrats.


----------

